
Saving cash by running business applications on a blockchain - MESG
https://blog.mesg.com/community-update-late-february-20/
======
cnst
Is Blockchain the new Cloud?

Sure, you can save money by running business applications in the Cloud; but,
if so, this merely means you have lots of inefficiencies, and could as well
save money by merely using any other of the available approaches as well
(leasing turn-key dedicated servers and using virtualisation etc).

------
verdverm
Blockchain, haven't you solved the works most pressing problem by now? Where
the call to turn all that mining power towards helping out?

